# bsnl portal down?



## Gursimran (Aug 30, 2008)

I am Home 500 user. It is 30th today and i wanna check my bsnl acc usage but their site is not opening i.e *10.241.32.195/

please let me know if it working at your end guys.....


also....I am seeing another site of their portal *bbservice.bsnl.in/wps/portal but it is not logging me in

???


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 30, 2008)

there is some sort of problem in bsnl since yesterday
mine too disconnecting again and again... and i'm using 750+ unlimited plan


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Aug 30, 2008)

Try *sancharnet.in/dataoneredirect.htm


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 30, 2008)

Try .. 10.240.43.216  ..... This one is working for me.


----------



## hmmmmmmmmmmmmm (Sep 1, 2008)

try this man workz any time

*10.240.89.199/webLogin.jsp


----------



## ico (Sep 1, 2008)

Try out this: *10.240.160.195/

BSNL guys are upgrading the OS of their NIB-I portal servers from SunOS 5.8 to SunOS 5.9 (Not sure whether they are upgrading or not, but a few months ago, every portal was on SunOS 5.8 but now some are on SunOS 5.9)........Thats why that server may be down.


----------

